# Social Anxiety Support for Metro Atlanta (Maybe even Athens too)



## droen (Jul 27, 2010)

Are there any ATLiens or Georgia residences that may be nearby the Atlanta area that are interested in meeting up for a group hangout over tea/coffee/lunch? This will not be a group therapy session or goal-oriented group, but a casual group for those that just want to connect with people who know and understand what you (and all of us here) go through each and everyday. A similar group was started here a year ago and it went pretty well for the few who participated

Leave a message on this thread or send me a private message if interested.


----------

